# Wifi randomly stopped working - connected but gray icon?



## velocity92c (Jan 23, 2012)

I originally posted this in the wrong section, but couldn't figure out how to delete the other topic. If a mod sees this, feel free to remove my other post.

I live in a terrible coverage area so I rely on my phone being connected to wifi to use it at all, but today when I came home my wifi icon is gray and my phone has no data access whatsoever when connected to it. I've rebooted my phone, modem and router, to no avail. I'm currently posting from the same wireless network on my laptop so I'm kind of stumped as to what steps to take next. My wireless network appears to be functioning just fine (judging by my laptop and Xbox both connecting to it fine) but it gives no internet access whatsoever on my phone. Any tips?

I am running a stock VZW Gnex with the most recent firmware.


----------



## imheroldman (Aug 23, 2011)

Have you taken any steps to try to correct it?

Forget the network on your device, reenter credentials.

You may have to reset your WiFi router


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

imheroldman said:


> Have you taken any steps to try to correct it?
> 
> Forget the network on your device, reenter credentials.
> 
> You may have to reset your WiFi router


He stated that he rebooted everything. Also he shouldnt need to reset his router as everything else on his network connects fine.

I suggest forgetting the access point and retyping credentials like imheroldman suggested. Or reflash your kernel and ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> Or reflash your kernel and ROM
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


OP never stated he was rooted, recoveried and ROM'd. Flashing a kernel or ROM is two steps ahead.

OP....forget the network....then reboot the phone. Try network again. If that doesn't work, come back. If you're totally stock, sometimes a factory reset may be your only choice. 
I've used this app from the Play store with some success in previous attempts
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.brilliapps.wifiandmorefixer


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

i have run across this issue from time to time. i normally just restart the phone or turn of the wifi on the phone and turn it back on. 
now i have had to check to see if my data was turned on in the settings section... that has happened to me once. and i have had my data limit too low one time and it killed all of my data until i raised my limit on the phone.... some things to try out!


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

If Google services go out of sync it will seemingly lose all data connection (even though it is connected). Go into your account area and see if anything has an error on syncing.


----------



## insanity213 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've had the same problem with my Galaxy Nexus and my Nexus 7 running stock, CM and a multitude of other ROMs. In my case, these 2 devices turn grey/lose connection when connected to my WAP thats locked to 2.4 ghz 802.11n only. Since moving these 2 devices to my 802.11g only WAP I haven't had the problem.

Not sure why its only the Nexus family devices that don't like my N only AP. The 2 Epic's, the Evo, 2 Gtab2 10.1's, OG-Gtab7 and HP touchpad have no problems with the N only AP. Not to mention a few laptops...

All that to say, I'd like to find some similarities between your setup and my "N" AP. Is your wireless box locked to 2.4ghz only? N only? Mine's a Linksys running DDWRT fwiw... It's a full blown router that's just operating as a dumbed down AP.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I would think the OP would've solved this by now. It's been 4 days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

If so, I hope they share. I have this problem as well and have been trying the tips. Google sync services seems to have been the cause for me, but I'm still testing.


----------



## roastb33f (Jan 31, 2013)

I've experienced this same issue too. Experienced it right after a Factory Reset running Stock Factory Image directly from Google.


----------



## teddyastuffed (Feb 22, 2012)

Interesting, I run rooted and on various roms I've had this issue also, if I toggle wifi off then on it works fine. Usually happens when my phone has been asleep for a while (might have something to do with the deep sleep functions?). On many different kernels too. I mostly run stockish roms, but curious thing is I'm running a wrt54g running dd-wrt as well. I wonder if there is a setting there that doesn't play nice with the phone. Like op said, everything else on network is fine. And I only run 2.4ghz g band. Luckily my problem is just annoying, not a deal breaker by any means.


----------



## maddeveloper (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is how I solved my issue : I simply disconnected another router that is in the same range ( same level , a neighbor's router ) , the router signal was very week that I can't read it untill I go near to my home door. the signal of the neighbor router is not available inside my home. however disconnecting that router solved the problem !!!

Symptoms:
1) internet works for few seconds this stops , I saw few bars , either blue or gray
, I tried all suggested solutions here , like go to plan mode then disable it ..etc , nothing changed that behavior.

2) I installed the "ping" app and did a continues ping to the router gateway IP, pinging works ONLY after you immediately enable wifi , then it fails in few seconds , sometimes it send 5 packets then fail to continue ,sometimes it lasts for a minute sending 20 packets then fails. you know it fails when it stops pinging.if you tried to start pining it will not work. when it fails it will keep failing and internet will NEVER work , until you disable then enable WIFI again.

3) when the pinging fails , I have to DISABLE then ENABLE WiFi to make it work again.

4) even though pinging the default gateway fails after few seconds, if you tried to ping any other device IP in the same network ( connected to the same router ) it will ping normally and works fine. also you can ping the cell phone ( Nexus 4 in my case ) IP from any connected laptop. I can't explain that , if the cell phone wifi can send packets to another device THROUGH the router , how it can NOT ping the router it self ! ex:
router : 192.168.1.1
Nexus 4 : 192.168.1.101
Laptop : 192.168.1.102

while the pining fails from nexus to router, the pinging works from Nexus 4 to Laptop and vice-versa

5) the router in the next door that i disconnected , was not appearing in the "available networks" , this what does NOT make sense to me , I am not sure how the other router affected my signal . may be the Nexus 4 doesn't show very week router signals. however this very week signal was causing me a headache for a whole week.

6) Changing security settings of the router is not related to this issue, however I changed my security now to the simplest form "WPA-PSK" , I already tried this settings before I disconnected the other router and it didn't solve the problem , but I will leave it as it is for now, I will not change it back to WPA2 until I verify that I will NOT face any more wifi issues for next week. sorry I want to feel happy for a while 

So at the end , I am not sure why the other router was causing the problem , it could be related to multiple share the same CHANNEL . not sure. I will not change anything now , will leave it running for another week.

NOTE: the problem does't happen with Samsung S3 and even Samsung Ace , so it seems that google pure drivers are not as good as drivers written by samsung , do you agree ?


----------

